# Good set of tyres?



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

Whats a decent set of 225/45/R17/91Y tyres for the V6?

I hear Michelin Pilot sport 4's are good, as are Dunlop BluResponse.

Are mid range tyres going to be THAT much worse for it?

What do people run on their cars?

I have an MOT in Feb and will need to replace 2 of them for sure, so might as well get all 4 done and my tracking/alignment checked out at the same time.

Just in time for a service in March, where no doubt a slew of other things will need being done!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

OMG WHAT HAVE YOU DONE :roll: not the tyre question aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh no.............

I've asked a question which has a subjective answer..............

Won't somebody think of the children!!!!

My god man, what have I done!!!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

For God's sake man talk about pull out the pin and chuck it into the room :roll:

You will get everybody saying theirs are best/yours are worst bla bla bla (very much playground behaviour  ) when its obvious it's always going to be the Pirelli P Zero always (except for my winter set of Sotto's that should be on this week) :wink:


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3's may as well be the sponsor of this site. They are used by everyone on here, they're a VERY good tyre for their price and wear quite well too.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just for variation :lol: Sava intensa UHP only 130 a tyre !


----------



## Hooligan (Aug 16, 2016)

Just Buy the best you can afford...... :wink:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Falken FK452 are what I use and a very good tyre IMO - never had any issues with them in any weather and they aren't mega money.


----------



## chivvyp (Jun 20, 2014)

I use dunlops


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Another vote for Goodyear Eagle F1s here, and www.blackcircles.com do them fitted for a very reasonable price 

/Al


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

Vredestein Vorti 
Now using
falken FK510 - on both mk1 & mk2 3.2. Very pleased with them


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

I use pirrelli pzeros, never had an issue with them


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

round & black,


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

I've enjoyed the Pilot Sport 4s


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

toyo t1-r
4 for 3 at demon tweeks this weekend

black circles have some black friday deals as well


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I wasn't impressed with Black Circles prices when I was looking for tyres last time, I got the Goodyear F1s from F1 Autocentres for less than BC wanted.


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

djscoventry said:


> I've enjoyed the Pilot Sport 4s


Before or after you hit the tree


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

stevov said:


> djscoventry said:
> 
> 
> > I've enjoyed the Pilot Sport 4s
> ...


I heard it was a wall


----------



## SilverArrow (Dec 18, 2016)

I get Michelin CrossClimate (now called CrossClimate+) on every car I can since they were first available.

Most dangerous situations I've had encountered on road involved some water. Sudden wet road on a fast turn, invisible ice(black ice), etc. So wet handling, aquaplaning and handling in cold weather (even on dry road) are my personal priorities in a tyre.

You pay a bit extra for an all year good tyre. No set change costs, no tyre hotel cost, and no realignment cost every season. Very happy with handling, comfort and economy even. Just a tiny bit more noisy compared to Pirellis.

I climbed snowy hills with it where no summer-only tyre would have the slightest chance.

Enough advertisement I guess. :roll:


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I had P-Zeros on my S8, abysmal tyres, worse than the Yokohamas that came off it (factory approved Audi ones) now
on Vredesden Ultrac Vorti's and finally feel like I have a decent set of boots on the car.

Tyres are subjective so the person, driving style, conditions, etc... Buy the best you can afford is good advice overall.

Avoid chinese ditch finders like the plague... if its appears too cheap, chances are they are shit


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

1. Decide budget

2. Visit www.tyreleader.com, check what you can get in budget

3. Visit www.tyrereviews.co.uk

4. Order from tyreleader (usually the best prices around)

5. After a week or so when the tyres arrive, get them fitted at a local tyre shop.

And since you asked.

I likey:
- Michelin PSS
- Conti SC5
- GY Eagle F1
- Nankang NS2R (semi slick for track)

I no likey
- Conti SC3
- Pirelli p-zero

I'll probably be trying the conti SC6 or Michelin PS4/PS4S next time I need some new rubber on either of my road cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

It would be the uk site

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/ ... insport-3/


----------



## TimGTi (Mar 15, 2010)

mk2zetec said:


> toyo t1-r
> 4 for 3 at demon tweeks this weekend
> 
> black circles have some black friday deals as well


Thanks for that info, just ordered a set....bargain to get a full set of rubber for less than £180.


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

TT Tom TT said:


> stevov said:
> 
> 
> > djscoventry said:
> ...


Certainly not during :lol:


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

https://www.camskill.co.uk/
Consistently the best site and service and price I've found for the past 12 years for tyres. Just need a good garage to fit them and it still works out cheaper. Performance for pound and wet grip I've still found nothing to beat Uniroyal rainsport 3,,currently using PS3 which are OK but not as good and more expensive. Second choices would be Avon zv7 and the tyre I'm eager to try the new falken fk510 which is getting very good reviews. For me on the west coast of Scotland wet grip and wet braking are the primary aspects of any tyre I use and when sprinting or track days I stick to my road tyres. Finding a cars limits on slicks doesn't help much on the road.


----------



## mzpog (Nov 29, 2016)

I had a set of 4 PS4's fitted last weekend and would recommend them. Can't say how they'll wear but expect they'll do better than the Uniroyal rears that only lasted 4500 miles.

Initial wet weather testing is finding me driving at almost dry level speeds and haven't had them break yet. Also the turn in seems much better.

Bought mine from ATS who had a £50 off a set of 4 deal.


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

If you only got 4500 miles out of a pair of uniroyal I would look at your geometry as I have multiple 400hp plus evo customers easily getting 12000 plus miles from a set.


----------



## mzpog (Nov 29, 2016)

stevov said:


> If you only got 4500 miles out of a pair of uniroyal I would look at your geometry as I have multiple 400hp plus evo customers easily getting 12000 plus miles from a set.


Wear was perfectly even and nothing to suggest a geometry problem.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't skimp on tyres, They are the only thing between that connects you with the road. 
The 225/45/17 is one of the most popular sizes and you can get good tyres at a reasonable price.
I have used Goodyear assy 2 and 3 tyres on my A4 and have been pleased with them but will probably be switching to Michelin PS4. Asda tyres is usually cheap and you can chose where to get them fitted.

https://www.asdatyres.co.uk/michelin/pi ... ot-sport-4
https://www.asdatyres.co.uk/goodyear/ea ... ymmetric-3

Tyre shopper is the National Tyres on line sales site. I have used these in the past. 
https://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/michelin ... =y&load=94

I had a look at Tyreleader as I have used them several times before and for this size of tyre by the time you add £10 a tyre fitting they work out more expensive. £80 a wheel for a Goodyear assy 3 is pretty good. If you want the best with a bit more mileage probably on the Michelins go for the PS4.


----------



## D11ps (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm currently running Hankook Ventus S1 Evo 2, I cant really say anything bad about them, good tyre for the price and decent grip.


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

HideHi - I am with stevov on this one - the Uniroyal Rainsport 3 is one hell of
a tyre in my humble opinion. Since I put a set of 4 on miTTzee she has preformed
really really well.

I found that turning in at a reasonable speed :lol: the boots hold the road very well,
No break away, so am very pleased with them. Plus the price is very good I found
when they were ordered from Oponeo.

If you look at stevov's location which is in Scotland - with the weather and road 
conditions up there, then think he would have a reasonable amount
of experience on road conditions to give his opinion on a good set of boots.

So will add my thumbs up for the Rainsport 3 boots. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just my two pence worth. all the best - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Rainsport 3 is a good tyre as are the Hankook EVO's . If I bought a car that came with those tyres on I would be happy enough.
If I was putting new tyres on I wouldn't choose them. The Uniroyals won't last as long as the Goodyear or Michelin.Look at the tyre reviews only score 63% for wear.
In this size of tyre there isn't that much in price between them.

From oponeo (always look for the small print with the manufacture date these are the cheapest uniroyals at £64 but manufactured in 2015. https://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/u ... #168814293)

£66 uniroyal rainsport https://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/u ... #167851728

£75 Goodyear eagle F1 https://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/g ... #168636989

£91 Michelin pilot sport https://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/m ... #166534665

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Uniro ... port-3.htm
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Miche ... port-4.htm
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Goody ... tric-3.htm


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi ho - I hear you desertstorm on your tyre choice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] But to be honest 
with you, I am not really worried about the tyres wearing out. The rate
of mileage I do with my motor, I will be long gone before they wear out. :lol:

As you can gather I don't do many miles each year with my car, :roll: so road holding
and grip would be my main concern when trundling along the highway.

Like your alternative choice of Hankook, but will stick with the Rainsport 3.

As they say, each to their own, but do value your input desertstorm.

Best regards - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Uniroyal Rainsport 3, no complaint's from me,


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Good to hear positive stuff about the Rainsport. I bought a set for my project car, largely because they were the only brand name tyre available in 185/70x13 without paying silly money at Longstone for their Michelin or Pirelli stuff.


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

No shouts for Landsail?

I use Pirelli P Zeros and have been pleased


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

miTTzee said:


> Hi ho - I hear you desertstorm on your tyre choice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] But to be honest
> with you, I am not really worried about the tyres wearing out. The rate
> of mileage I do with my motor, I will be long gone before they wear out. :lol:
> 
> ...


Hi if you're after grip and don't care about wear or price then I'd suggest Nankang AR-1 semi-slicks. Won't get more grip than them without getting pulled over by the Police.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

It might take you 10 minutes of driving around your housing estate or whatever to get them warmed up enough to grip and by then you might be where you wanted to go originally, but wth .
btw the tyres I mentioned already the savas,I dont actually have those.I use rainsport 3 's in 235/45/17 guise for winter.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

TT Tom TT said:


> Hi if you're after grip and don't care about wear or price then I'd suggest Nankang AR-1 semi-slicks. Won't get more grip than them without getting pulled over by the Police.


Have you actually used these? what are they like compared to something like the R888?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi if you're after grip and don't care about wear or price then I'd suggest Nankang AR-1 semi-slicks. Won't get more grip than them without getting pulled over by the Police.








[/quote]
Totally effing useless on a road car at this time of year you'd be better off chucking a set of ling longs on :lol: no really you would :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm looking at tyres for the QS rims (235/40/18), camskill get my vote and I'm considering the vredestein ultrac vorti, any negatives on these tyres?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cozzy (Dec 17, 2017)

+1 on the Uniroyal Rainsport 3..........Great tyre at a very reasonable price. Wet weather they are superb.  
Regards Cozzy.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Probably the best tyre you can get in a 235/40/18 that you would want to use on the road regularly
http://lovetyres.com/tyre/Michelin-Pilo ... /235-40-18

Eagle F1 is a pretty decent tyre, I run them on my A4.
https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/ ... 95y-729026

Vredestein ultrac isn't any cheaper than an Eagle F1 and only £20 less than a pilot sport 4.
https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/ ... 95y-740685

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/20 ... e-Test.htm


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm running toyo t1r's 
Special offer at demon Tweeks and really impressive wet and dry grip for the money


----------



## ZIPO (Jul 14, 2017)

Do you guys have continental extremecontact DWS 06 tires available over there? I have not had them long but so far am very impressed with the winter grip for a performance tire! Look forward to seeing how they do in the summer time. Local reviews rank them to be the best winter performance in a ultra high performance all season tire. And in the top three for dry and wet driving. But I'm in Canada, not sure if they sell these in Europe?


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

We don't get that tyre in the UK .


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm going to get GY Eagle F1 Assym 3 as currently on offer at Costco - £72.49 fitted for 18's.

Simon


----------



## essex stu (Sep 13, 2014)

nankangs all day..... peng

looool actually I won't start slating nankang as I actually think they're great value for the price.

I have yokohama advan sport v105's ... but 18'' I really can't fault them, they maybe have worn slightly faster than I was expecting but not majorly... and considering how I drive pretty impressed overall especially in the wet.

Had Goodyear eagle p1's before and strangely i think the yokies just pip them as they seem slightly better in the wet, very slight though. Though only had the goodyear for about 3 months ...


----------

